# Check this out....



## Crazycoon (Jul 1, 2007)

http://www.fugly.com/media/view.php?cat ... ADS&id=709


----------



## Crazycoon (Jul 21, 2007)

*fun game to waste some time...*

Her ya are. Some practice for all you sticky fingered kids, He he heeee... 

http://www.funny-games.biz/shop-lifter.html


----------

